

Ask HN: What do you want for Christmas? - econner

What should be on the Christmas list of geeks everywhere?
======
gst
Nothing.

I'm pretty happy with the things that I have and I can't imagine anything that
I need (but don't already have). When moving to two different countries in the
past I've managed to pack all the things I need into a single backpack.

Besides my phone, my laptop, my bicycle, and plenty of clothes I don't really
have any use for other things.

~~~
proexploit
I agree with you. I've got what I need. My family still insists on gift-giving
and I'm forced to make a list in an attempt to get something actually useful
to me or helpful to someone else.

------
daeken
I've been too broke to do anything Christmas-wise for the past nearly 4 years,
so I'm gonna be getting awesome gifts for family and friends, and finally
getting myself a toy as well: a chapman stick ( <http://stick.com/> ). Been
wanting one for years, and finally decided I'm just gonna splurge and get it.

------
kirpekar
More customers for --> <http://autolicio.us/>

------
theospears
Personally, I don't enjoy receiving anything electronic or gadget related as a
present - I have a reasonable idea of what is available and if there is
something I want I'll buy it for myself.

I'd love to be given a voucher paying for me to do some activity that the
giver things I will enjoy, but which I would not have thought of doing myself.
Bonus points if it has a time limit to give me an incentive to get on and try
it straight away.

------
whimsy
>What should be on the Christmas list of geeks everywhere?

What should be on the Christmas list of mods everywhere? Of goths? Of
clubbers? Of poly people? There are no answers to this type of question that
aren't bred of ignorance or absurdity. This second question is silly.

The first was sensible. I suppose I could use a sweater.

------
Luyt
This question made me realize again that I pretty much have anything I need
already (in a materialistic way). I only want stuff if it replaces some other
broken or old stuff. So I'd like to have a few pair of socks, and maybe a SSD
to replace the noisy harddisk in my spare PC. Oh, and a kitchen scissors, the
one I now have is worn.

------
zacharypinter
I suppose Christmas lost its excitement for me once I was able to buy just
about any gadget I would've wanted as a present.

~~~
drm237
I think that's generally the point where it becomes more fun to give than to
receive. At least that has been my experience.

------
pa7
A practical use of an iPad, I won one but I really don't have any purpose for
it except checking e-Mails/Twitter/any news.

------
GeneralMaximus
I just bought a truckload of books for my birthday, but I wouldn't mind some
more ;). Sadly, the amount of free time I have is inversely proportional to
the size of my wishlist[1]. Such is life.

[1] <http://flipkart.com/wishlist/GeneralMaximus>

------
randrews
I've been looking at one of these:
[http://www.makershed.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=MKGK...](http://www.makershed.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=MKGK21)

Seems like a fun toy, and I really enjoyed the "write bubble sort on a PIC"
project I had in college.

------
lindvall
I've been wanting a Jawbone Jambox ever since I saw the video that
@lonelysandwich did for them: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgC3zjNH1oU>

------
frou_dh
I'd like a nice high capacity SSD but it's too much to expect anyone to buy.

On a more hazy level, the motivation to get all this stuff I've accumulated
sold or given away!

------
blah123
I want a Macbook Pro (not McBook Pro) 15 in, 2.8Ghz, with 8GB RAM, Geforce
330GT 512 GDDR3 RAM and 500GB SSD HHD. It ouwld cost only about 4000 including
Apple-tax

------
wilhelm
Time.

------
runjake
An FN SCAR .308

Hrm, oh wait, you're asking two completely different questions here.

------
clyfe
An ebook reader. Advice ? (iPad, Galaxy, Kindle, B&Noble's reader ???)

~~~
joelhooks
I absolutely love my Kindle. Here's a word of warning though, if you like to
read books that have code listings you will need the DX. They just don't work
on the 6" screen.

------
pfedor
A book I would really like which I haven't heard of before.

------
megamark16
I'm getting a new Thinkpad. Needless to say I'm pumped!

------
eel
I would like an iron and a small ironing board.

------
djmattyg007
I'm hoping for a book to help me learn Python!

------
davidj
old macbook :) I've never had a mac before and I'd figure its time to try one
out.

------
AN447
Suit, fridge-freezer, macbook

------
Cafesolo
Macbook, Kindle, Scotch.

------
geekytenny
a geeky lady partner that is russian and in her 20s. lol

------
clistctrl
A good Scotch.

------
talonx
Pretty narrow question - considering that not all geeks celebrate Christmas.

~~~
ceejayoz
People who don't celebrate Christmas can still answer the question. "Nothing."

~~~
rick_2047
No, they can answer the question by stating the gift they would like as a
present. It doesn't always have to be Christmas to give presents.

~~~
talonx
I find it interesting that a perfectly legitimate question got downvoted.

@rick_2047 - It does not have to be Christmas to give presents, but the
question assumes Christmas first, then presents.

@ceejayoz - Answering 'Nothing' would mean you want nothing for Christmas, not
that you don't celebrate Christmas.

~~~
talonx
Downvoters - care to give any reasons?

~~~
gsivil
I was not a downvoter but I think that your comment is a bit problematic.
First of all, saying that not all geeks celebrating Christmas is at least
obvious. In addition, think of this hypothetical question and you may
understand the downvoters:

\- Ask HN: Which Apple product do you desire the most?

\- Answer: Not all geeks desire an Apple product.

~~~
talonx
@gsivil - Thanks for jotting down these points. I think my response was more
geared towards the text "What should be on the Christmas list of geeks
everywhere?" rather than the title "What do you want for Christmas?" of the
OP's question. They can be interpreted as being different - at least I did.

~~~
tbac
I would like to know the answer to this too! I'm trying to think of a present
for my boyfriend but I don't know much about the latest gadgets or useful
accessories for a programmer. I was thinking an ergonomic desk chair but $600
is way out of my budget. Any ideas??

